# Jotul 3 vent free gas stove



## Farmwife68* (Apr 4, 2018)

Hello, I plan to purchase an older Jøtul 3, vent-free gas stove. Have talked with the seller, and it was in a home his mother purchased, but was replaced with gas logs/fireplace several years ago. He has stored it in his home. Will sell for 500.00. 
Can you please share your experience with the vent free Jøtul; are there fumes when using it with natural gas?
We have a wood burning Jøtul CB3, and absolutely love it. I would really appreciate any feedback on these ventless gas stoves, as I am excited about having another Jøtul, but hope to prevent fumes in the house. Is this a good deal? 
Thanks so much.


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 4, 2018)

There are smells & for every 100,000 BTU of gas you burn (about 4 hrs worth) you will put ONE GALLON of water vapor into the room the stove is burning in. If you have pets, the hair & dander will also be burnt & you will smell them. If you spray any aerosols in the room, those products may burn & give off odors as well. If you have a poorly insulated, airy home, maybe a Room Vented heating unit is ok. If your home is well insulated & tight, I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Farmwife68* (Apr 4, 2018)

DAKSY said:


> There are smells & for every 100,000 BTU of gas you burn (about 4 hrs worth) you will put ONE GALLON of water vapor into the room the stove is burning in. If you have pets, the hair & dander will also be burnt & you will smell them. If you spray any aerosols in the room, those products may burn & give off odors as well. If you have a poorly insulated, airy home, maybe a Room Vented heating unit is ok. If your home is well insulated & tight, I wouldn't recommend it.


Thank you so much for your reply. I really appreciate the helpful feedback.


----------



## Farmwife68* (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks so much for your reply. I really appreciate the feedback.


----------

